# YT660 doing its job [video]



## octane (Dec 3, 2018)

Just a quick video of todays work  love how you can put the snow anywhere you want ... just point & shoot


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looks awesome. Is also interesting how the right side of the auger (from viewers point of view) cleans differently than the left, inside the auger. Wonder why that is? Is it due to the impeller location or type? Just an observation.


----------



## octane (Dec 3, 2018)

thats true , i didnt even notice that ... hmm maybe its due to the fact that ive sprayed some fluid film inside the auger , with some un even coverage , 
because it doesn't seem to be as much buildup of snow on one of the sides... but i dont know


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*heia Norge*



octane said:


> Just a quick video of todays work  love how you can put the snow anywhere you want ... just point & shoot
> https://youtu.be/kcLEnk2qpg0



Looks like we got more snowfall than most other places lately. Nice blower! Hei fra Asker:smile2:


----------

